# Herding Instinct, Nikon and Coke



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon and Coke did their herding instinct test this morning. Both passed! Both dogs took to it immediately and turned both ways. There was also a young Border Collie. All three dogs did about the same. The Border Collie was more biddable (did some nice downs) but my boys were more sure of themselves, less put off by going in the pen with a stranger and got right to it. Both my boys got some bites/grips on the backsides of the sheep. This surpasses the dog beach and dog park as the best day in Coke's life (also probably the most sustained running he's ever done, and he just turned three this week, haha). The instructor really liked Nikon's movement and structure. She has a waiting list for training, but Phil is thinking about getting on the list with Coke. I'll probably wait with Nikon, focus on Schutzhund bla bla bla. I have pics and video of both coming...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Watch out herding is addictive.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, it is addicting. Glad to hear they did well!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! That is awesome! So cool that you found something that Coke will enjoy and do well at.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pics and vid

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1136333&page=1#Post1136333


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT.. Congratulations.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Yay Coke and Nikon!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

CONGRATS!


----------

